# What tech features are you looking for in a car?



## Shoresy (Dec 3, 2019)

With modern cars becoming more and connected with things like navigation systems, infotainment touchscreens, safety features and autonomous driving, there's a lot that drivers can control at their fingertips. 

So with that being said, what kinds of stuff are you looking for in a new car? For me it's all about the infotainment & navigation system. I really like the trend of EVs coming with massive screens, whether it's Tesla Model 3, Model S, or Model X or the new Ford Mustang Mach-E. They're really easy to navigate and they help when dealing with directions.


----------

